# Pronounce PLUMAGE



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

As long as I've ever known the word, I've known it to be pronounced ploo-mij.

This MAC shadow must be selling really well, but the way, because this is the 3rd time I've had to ask for it  over the past 2 months (finally got it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and each and every MAC MA has looked at me funny, then pronounced it PLUM-ij after I point it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just looked up the word on every dictionary I own, and it's being charted the way I've always been familiar with. What gives at MAC, or all three of these gals a little phonetically challenged?


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 16, 2008)

Who would what an eyeshadow called PLUM-ij, it'd remind people of a u-bend. Ick.
It's Ploom-ij, like that of a bird, which I believe is where the color name comes from, remencent(sp) of a peacock's coloring.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmm..I thought it was plum-ij too lol but I see on dictionary.com that it's actually ploo-mij. Weird. I guess like myself, these MAs have been saying it wrong


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_Who would what an eyeshadow called PLUM-ij, it'd remind people of a u-bend. Ick.
It's Ploom-ij, like that of a bird, which I believe is where the color name comes from, remencent(sp) of a peacock's coloring._

 
 this is exactly what I was thinking... but I thought better than to correct them and explain, since they're already looking at me like


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 16, 2008)

I have always called it Ploomidge.

Some people (including artists) do not know how to pronounce some of our products.

My favorites are Lame (with an accent on it) which is pronounced "lamay" but some people actually call it "lame", and Gesso which is "jess-oh" which some people like to call "guess-oh".

I want to know how to say Well-plumed from the Well-plumed quad. "Well plum'd" or "Well ploomed"?


----------



## Loveleighe (Nov 16, 2008)

lol you're not crazy it doesn't match phonetically with the way MAC people pronounce it but don't feel bad about getting looks. I had a customer ask me to see our loos-tra lipsticks my co-worker was like WTF... it took me a minute but i was like oooh okay the lust-ers.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 16, 2008)

Ask them how to pronounce "Brule."


----------



## poker face (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always pronounced it as "ploom-ij". I used to pronounce it really weird with an accent on the last syllable, but then the kind folks at my counter corrected me.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have always called it Ploomidge.

Some people (including artists) do not know how to pronounce some of our products.

My favorites are Lame (with an accent on it) which is pronounced "lamay" but some people actually call it "lame", and Gesso which is "jess-oh" which some people like to call "guess-oh".

I want to know how to say Well-plumed from the Well-plumed quad. "Well plum'd" or "Well ploomed"?_

 



Lame is my favorite. I love hearing people stumble over it. My friend and I actually have an inside joke about it. I wonder if those MAs have had this very same conversation about ME over plumage? LOL


----------



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2008)

I have always heard ploo-mah-j.  

I hate Lame because the accent mark on the bottom of that lipstick is so tiny.  I was one of the customers to say lame, at which point I was quickly corrected.  

Well-plumed is pronounced well-ploomed.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

At least u guys arent dumb enough to go in and ask for viva glam v. Not Viva Glam 5, but Viva Glam V.

Im so LAME (pronounced LAMAY) lmao


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have always heard ploo-mah-j. 
_

 
Ooh, that sounds kinda sexy, LOL


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_At least u guys arent dumb enough to go in and ask for viva glam v. Not Viva Glam 5, but Viva Glam V.

Im so LAME (pronounced LAMAY) lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I suppose that's better than asking for a Viva Glam I-I-I or a Viva glam I-V!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

This is so funny.  I got one last week for my B2M and when I went to the MA I pronounced it wrong!!!!! She pronounced it ploo-mij. And here it was I thought I was the only one having problems with the name.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 16, 2008)

I just had a MUA call this ploo-MAHJ, accent on the mahj just last week.  It sounded really French and cool.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I just had a MUA call this ploo-MAHJ, accent on the mahj just last week.  It sounded really French and cool._

 
I agree with this pronunciation; it is spelled as if it were French.  "plum-ij" is English.

Brule would be pronounced as "broo lay"  and Lame as "lah may"  Both French also. But the diacritical mark got left out, by either MAC or most of the people typing the word: brulé(e) or lamé(e) would be the appropriate spelling, depending upon gender.  Without the accent, the words would be pronounced as "brool" and "lahm" in French, as "e" at the end of a word following a consonant would normally be silent.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I suppose that's better than asking for a Viva Glam I-I-I or a Viva glam I-V!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I may go in and ask for Viva Glam I I I just for shits and giggles.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have always called it Ploomidge.

Some people (including artists) do not know how to pronounce some of our products.

My favorites are Lame (with an accent on it) which is pronounced "lamay" but some people actually call it "lame", and Gesso which is "jess-oh" which some people like to call "guess-oh"._

 




I've always called it ploo-mij... like _pinktraits_ said, it's got to do with feathers on a bird. Guess it just one of those words I happen to know, 'cause I definitely don't know how to pronounce all of MAC's names. If I'm not sure, I'll just like "yeah this one" or "how do you say this?" 




Bunny you made me laugh about Gesso. I've always pronounced it jess-oh in my head, but I've definitely heard people on YouTube say guess-oh and I'm like huh?


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well at least you didn't ask your MUA for "man-ish" and he was like "you mean' Mahn-neesh'?" lol


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh this made me gigigle, not that I'm any expert on how to pronounce things. I would have thought it was Plumage (Ploo {like Blue} mage) you know like the feathers of a bird kind... b/c its a peacock color (the color description on the canadian site even says "Dusty Peacock (Matte)"  That's why I thought it was said that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If it was a purple color I would understand where the PLUM- age was coming from... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS Bunny and others those made me giggle...people are so CUTE sometimes!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW, while we're at it, how do I say the following?? I'll tell you how I say it, but I think i'm wrong!!

-Folie (fall-ey)
-coquette (co-ket)
-haux (hoe) heehee
-Nehru (new-rue)


----------



## captodometer (Nov 16, 2008)

Nehru would be "nay rue" or "nair oo"


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Well at least you didn't ask your MUA for "man-ish" and he was like "you mean' Mahn-neesh'?" lol _

 
I've been saying man-ish all this friggin' time...


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I've been saying man-ish all this friggin' time..._

 
i know, right?! and I though i was cool cause i knew about this "exclusive" collection. he brought me back down to earth hella fast!


----------



## jardinaires (Nov 16, 2008)

it's ploo-mij. just like soft ochre paint pot is not soft oke-ra, it's oke-er. and in my opinion, brule eyeshadow is not broo-lay, but brool. because there is no accent over the e, nor are there two e's. in my opinion, folie is not folly, but foe-lee, like the french word for madness. fig 1 is not said as figure one, but literally fig one, seeing as the color is purple like the coloring of a fig.

the only shadow i have no freaking idea about is haux. hawks? i guess?


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll bet the Danse collection wrought havoc in the pronunciation department.  Hahaha, I'll have a "jeet" and a "pass de dux" please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always jokingly said "Lame" in my head, but "lamay" out loud.  It's that extensive (tongue in cheek) French Canadian that is taught to all us Canadian highschoolers. Hooray for  French that works only with non-French speaking people!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 16, 2008)

jardinaires - thats what I think about folie too, that it's from the french b/c of the way its spelled. 

As for haux, I think "Hoe" is close, to how I would say it only because I would say aux like "Oh" in english , as well as Faux  (Foe) I would have thought it rhymed with those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zero Clue on how to pronounce Nehru properly thought, I read it as Nee-Rue... but I don't think that's right lol


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 16, 2008)

Since we're on this topic, I have to bring up my favorite. Its a rare one, but its SO CHAUD lipstick.
I've heard "so chode" sooo often, but i dont like correcting people. Its pronounced "so show" meaning "so hot" in french. 
Lame is classic, and hearing "mini mauve" always makes me wanna giggle.


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_jardinaires - thats what I think about folie too, that it's from the french b/c of the way its spelled. 

As for haux, I think "Hoe" is close, to how I would say it only because I would say aux like "Oh" in english , as well as Faux  (Foe) I would have thought it rhymed with those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zero Clue on how to pronounce Nehru properly thought, I read it as Nee-Rue... but I don't think that's right lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"NAY roo"


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I want to know how to say Well-plumed from the Well-plumed quad. "Well plum'd" or "Well ploomed"?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have always heard ploo-mah-j. 

Well-plumed is pronounced well-ploomed._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I just had a MUA call this ploo-MAHJ, accent on the mahj just last week. It sounded really French and cool._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I agree with this pronunciation; it is spelled as if it were French. "plum-ij" is English.

Brule would be pronounced as "broo lay" and Lame as "lah may" Both French also. But the diacritical mark got left out, by either MAC or most of the people typing the word: brulé(e) or lamé(e) would be the appropriate spelling, depending upon gender. Without the accent, the words would be pronounced as "brool" and "lahm" in French, as "e" at the end of a word following a consonant would normally be silent._

 
agreed on all of the above.  well ploomed, plu-_mahj_ (emphasis on the end), broo-lay and lah-may.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_BTW, while we're at it, how do I say the following?? I'll tell you how I say it, but I think i'm wrong!!

-Folie (fall-ey)
-coquette (co-ket)
-haux (hoe) heehee
-Nehru (new-rue)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_the only shadow i have no freaking idea about is haux. hawks? i guess?_

 
foe-lee
coe-ket
hoe
nay-roo

my coworker told me this from when she worked out in cali.  phloof! was pee-loof and satin taupe was satan's toupee!


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_BTW, while we're at it, how do I say the following?? I'll tell you how I say it, but I think i'm wrong!!

-Folie (fall-ey)
-coquette (co-ket)
-haux (hoe) heehee
-Nehru (new-rue)_

 
Half right!  Folie is Foh-lee, and Nehru is either nay-roo or nuh-roo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Folie is French for "madness"


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 16, 2008)

Plumage is the feathers covering a bird(lol) In french. And its pronounced Ploo-mahj the oo is a really short an sharp u sound. Cant think of how to write it...
Nehru...no idea
Coquette is cute/pretty/flirty
Is Lame the lipstick? 
In french Lame is a blade and Lamé is something with a blade. Or sharpened. I dunno...maybe its also something else i dont know.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_it's ploo-mij. just like soft ochre paint pot is not soft oke-ra, it's oke-er. and in my opinion, brule eyeshadow is not broo-lay, but brool. because there is no accent over the e, nor are there two e's. in my opinion, folie is not folly, but foe-lee, like the french word for madness. fig 1 is not said as figure one, but literally fig one, seeing as the color is purple like the coloring of a fig.

the only shadow i have no freaking idea about is haux. hawks? i guess?_

 

Politely disagreeing: ploo-mij is definitely the word if you speak American Standard  English: I'm from Georgia and everyone I know would pronounce it this way. I think Pluh-mij is more likely it if you speak British Standard like most of the rest of the world: currently living in New Zealand and the Kiwis say it this way, at least when they are talking to me about their pet bird's feathers. The francophone world would indeed say ploo(pluh)-mahjzh: "age" is a common word ending(dressage, decolletage, etc).

Makeup(le maquillage) is masculine gender in French.  Brûler is the verb meaning " to burn"  Burned as an adjective referring to something masculine such as makeup would be "brûlé"  Creme brûlée has two e's because la creme is feminine.  I'm just assuming that MAC left out the accent over the "e", as the hat(it's a diacritical mark also but I can't remember what it's called) over the "u" is also missing. Brule eyeshadow is kind of a burnt cream color?

"aux" in French is pronounced as "oh"  So Haux(means "high" in French) is indeed pronounced as "hoe" or "hoh" As long as no one puts a "w" in front of the phonetic spelling, it's all good


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 16, 2008)

lol at "so chode" and "satan's toupee"

Once, i asked a ma to get me nocturnelle but said "nok-turn-le" and then she said, "oh.. you mean 'nok-turn-el'"

i thought it was "ploom-ah-zsh"... since it sounds french.
its kind of like Givenchy actually being pronounced "jee-vauhn-she" cuz its french.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 16, 2008)

lol at "so chode" and "satan's toupee"

Once, i asked a ma to get me nocturnelle but said "nok-turn-le" and then she said, "oh.. you mean 'nok-turn-el'"

i thought it was "ploom-ah-zsh"... since it sounds french.
its kind of like Givenchy actually being pronounced "jee-vauhn-she" cuz its french.


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_my coworker told me this from when she worked out in cali.  phloof! was pee-loof and satin taupe was satan's toupee!_

 
satan's toupee!!! I Love it. I can guarantee you no one in southern california says that, but now i'm gonna think it every time I look at it. Thanks a lot Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, whenever I see "pink venus" I think in my head "pink (naughty word that rhymes with "venus"). I'm afraid one day I'm gonna blurt it out loud to an old lady or something.


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_The francophone world would indeed say ploo(pluh)-mahjzh: "age" is a common word ending(dressage, decolletage, etc).

Makeup(le maquillage) is masculine gender in French.  Brûler is the verb meaning " to burn"  Burned as an adjective referring to something masculine such as makeup would be "brûlé"  Creme brûlée has two e's because la creme is feminine.  I'm just assuming that MAC left out the accent over the "e", as the hat(it's a diacritical mark also but I can't remember what it's called) over the "u" is also missing. Brule eyeshadow is kind of a burnt cream color?_

 
As a Finn this is how I would pronounce these names.
Just also wanting to add that you can't even understand the diffuculties we Finns can have pronouncing for example english names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a little video for you so you can listen what Finnish sounds like:
TÃ¤ydellinen meikkipohja â€“ Ellit â€“ Plaza


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 16, 2008)

What is nehru anywyas...


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_What is nehru anywyas..._

 
Most commonly it's not what but who, so it's a name
Jawaharlal Nehru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 16, 2008)

I say ploo-mahj also. I love this thread. I'm getting a little grammer refreshment and talking about makeup at the same time.


----------



## jardinaires (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_"aux" in French is pronounced as "oh"  So Haux(means "high" in French) is indeed pronounced as "hoe" or "hoh" As long as no one puts a "w" in front of the phonetic spelling, it's all good
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
see, i know that, but when i went to purchase that shadow the MA looked at my like i was lost. i just ended up having to spell it for her, and she said it some weird way that i cannot remember but it definitely involved the "x" sound. i give up, in reference to that eye shadow. haha.


----------



## Booyahkasha (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_see, i know that, but when i went to purchase that shadow the MA looked at my like i was lost. i just ended up having to spell it for her, and she said it some weird way that i cannot remember but it definitely involved the "x" sound. i give up, in reference to that eye shadow. haha._

 

oh no that's just so wrong...you should have schooled her..ohh my quebec ears are burning..


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have always called it Ploomidge.

Some people (including artists) do not know how to pronounce some of our products.

My favorites are Lame (with an accent on it) which is pronounced "lamay" but some people actually call it "lame", and Gesso which is "jess-oh" which some people like to call "guess-oh".

I want to know how to say Well-plumed from the Well-plumed quad. "Well plum'd" or "Well ploomed"?_

 
I say "guess-oh" and "plum-ij"...haha i'm so retarded


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 16, 2008)

I always thought that the letter H was silent in French.  I went to a online French dictionary that pronounces words for you and Haux was pronounced like "O".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have heard about Satan's Toupe!  Whoever called it that will go down in history...lol!  We had a conversation about this very subject at Update. Some other's I've heard are:

Velvetella-"Velveeta"
VGVI-"Viva Glam Vee"
VGV-"Viva Glam Vie"
Pinkarat-Pink a Rat, Pink Rat
Phloof-"Poof!"  It was close but still made me smile
Media-"Mah-deeya"  (like the character in a movie)


----------



## franimal (Nov 16, 2008)

I looked up Manish, and supposedly it is pronounced "muh-neesh"

Weird! I was saying "man-ish" as well. I feel like a dumbass


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 16, 2008)

ugh don't feel bad. I say Gee-so and no one has corrected me yet. They probably just laugh when I leave.I also say man-ish and  Plum-ij...   I would so fail at  makeup grammer 101.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I agree with this pronunciation; it is spelled as if it were French.  "plum-ij" is English._

 
So saying it the French way is still correct, right? "plum-ij" sounds weird to me.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 16, 2008)

I always thought it was Ploom-idge.


----------



## calbear (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Booyahkasha* 

 
_oh no that's just so wrong...you should have schooled her..ohh my quebec ears are burning.._

 
in regards to the MA pronouncing Haux with the 'x' - that is one you end up doing if you don't wanna spend your day arguing with customers.  Trust me - after awhile it's just easier to say it that way.

I do however pronounce plummage...'ploo mahj' but that's only when i'm in a good mood ;-)


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I always thought that the letter H was silent in French.  I went to a online French dictionary that pronounces words for you and Haux was pronounced like "O".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have heard about Satan's Toupe!  Whoever called it that will go down in history...lol!  We had a conversation about this very subject at Update. Some other's I've heard are:

Velvetella-"Velveeta"
VGVI-"Viva Glam Vee"
VGV-"Viva Glam Vie"
Pinkarat-Pink a Rat, Pink Rat
Phloof-"Poof!"  It was close but still made me smile
Media-"Mah-deeya"  (like the character in a movie)_

 
It is silent. It just gives a tiny change in how the word is said.


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

I just say hoax when it comes to pronouncing haux, i dont like to flat out say " may i have hoe?, , lol. heres some ive heard or overheard over the years

parfait amour- par-fate aim-her
sumptuous olive- sump two-us olive
blanc type- blank type
tete-a-tint- tit a tint (LOL)
rule - roo lay (LOL)
dubonnet- Doo Bonnet
morange- more orange
creme d' nude- cremied nude
shitaki- shit a key


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 16, 2008)

Haux would actually be pronounced more like "O". The H's are almost silent yes. Hoe would be a close second. 
My name is Heather. Francophones have a hell of a time saying my name. It;s always Eder. Heeter. Eiter. 
tete a tint would be more like tate a tint. theres an accent over the 1st e in tete... its the accent sirconflex(sp?!) . the ^ , the hat.

Gesso is indeed Jesso. It's a primer. It looks a lot like paint and is white (usually). I use it alot when making maquettes.


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 16, 2008)

ok heres one: brun... some of us say brun like rhymes with run.  some say broon.  so which is it? also we've debated over little vi.  is it little vye, little vee or little 6?


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 16, 2008)

ok heres one: brun... some of us say brun like rhymes with run.  some say broon.  so which is it? also we've debated over little vi.  is it little vye, little vee or little 6?


----------



## captodometer (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Haux would actually be pronounced more like "O". The H's are almost silent yes. Hoe would be a close second. 
My name is Heather. Francophones have a hell of a time saying my name. It;s always Eder. Heeter. Eiter. 
tete a tint would be more like tate a tint. theres an accent over the 1st e in tete... its the accent sirconflex(sp?!) . the ^ , the hat._

 
That sounds kind familiar for the ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking that it may be called a circumflex? The left slanting symbol like é is an accent aigu, the right slanting one is an accent grave.

And you are just out of luck in the francophone world, at least as far as your name is concerned
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   H is aspirated but just slightly, and  th is usually just spoken as t.

Brun(brown) is masculine, pronounced something like bruh. The n is barely pronounced because it's at the end of the word and not followed by a vowel.  But to make it feminine, you have to add an e. So the word becomes brune, and would be pronounced as broon.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 16, 2008)

^ exacly, the n is barley pronounced. it;s cut short.
like... br-uhn 

And yes, i know im screwed with the francophones. I live in montreal, so i hear a different variation of my name everyday. I dont mind. The only thing that sucks is because i have such an english name people thing i can't speak french. booo
yes, you're right about the names of the accents. circonflexe, grave and egu.


----------



## TehK (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Pinkarat-Pink a Rat, Pink Rat_

 
uh... what is it supposed to be?!? i've always called it pink a rat


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_ok heres one: brun... some of us say brun like rhymes with run.  some say broon.  so which is it? also we've debated over little vi.  is it little vye, little vee or little 6?_

 
It is Little 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those asking about the pronunciation of Plumage, here it is (American): plumage definition - Dictionary - MSN Encarta


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

I was saying Man-ish the ENTIRE time. Man-ish Uh-rora. Damn it!

I was saying Palatial as Puh-lat-ee-uhll

Aaaaand I still dont know how to say tete a tint. Which sucks cuz I REALLY want that eyeshadow. I pronounce it Teet-uh-tint. What a dumb name! What does tete a tint meeeeeean??

This is the best thread ever lol


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I was saying Man-ish the ENTIRE time. Man-ish Uh-rora. Damn it!

I was saying Palatial as Puh-lat-ee-uhll

Aaaaand I still dont know how to say tete a tint. Which sucks cuz I REALLY want that eyeshadow. I pronounce it Teet-uh-tint. What a dumb name! What does tete a tint meeeeeean??

This is the best thread ever lol_

 
tete is like tate. like... tater. 
the exact translation is head as held. 
tint comes from the verb tenir, which means to hold. tete means head.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_ok heres one: brun... some of us say brun like rhymes with run.  some say broon.  so which is it? also we've debated over little vi.  is it little vye, little vee or little 6?_

 
I think that given MAC is a Canadian company - most of the names should be pronounced the way we would in Canada, which is bilingual country.  So the names are pronounced with a French accent.

All French words which should be pronounced that way:

Brun
Folie 
Coquette 
Brule 
Parfait Amour
Blanc type
Dubonnet
Creme de la Femme
Pink Nouveau
Crème d’Nude
Haux


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_it's ploo-mij. just like soft ochre paint pot is not soft oke-ra, it's oke-er. and in my opinion, brule eyeshadow is not broo-lay, but brool. because there is no accent over the e, nor are there two e's. in my opinion, folie is not folly, but foe-lee, like the french word for madness.* fig 1 is not said as figure one, but literally fig one, seeing as the color is purple like the coloring of a fig.*

the only shadow i have no freaking idea about is haux. hawks? i guess?_

 
Fig. 1 has a period after the "g" so I do think it's short form for Figure and should be pronounced as such.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TehK* 

 
_uh... what is it supposed to be?!? i've always called it pink a rat_

 

I was taught to say it like, "Pink Carrot"...


----------



## Glitterati (Nov 17, 2008)

Nehru was a very historial leader in India and the proper way to pronounce it is Nair-roo.


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_^ exacly, the n is barley pronounced. it;s cut short.
like... br-uhn 

And yes, i know im screwed with the francophones. I live in montreal, so i hear a different variation of my name everyday. I dont mind. The only thing that sucks is because i have such an english name people thing i can't speak french. booo
yes, you're right about the names of the accents. circonflexe, grave and egu._

 
Oh god. I have that problem too. I went to French school. My name is Lauren(Lo-ren). My teachers would call me Laurent(lo-renht?) BOY NAME KTHX. When I would say no its LO-REN. They would say: Ah oui, Lo-reeeen(ee like eeek!)-_-


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_BTW, while we're at it, how do I say the following?? I'll tell you how I say it, but I think i'm wrong!!

-Folie (fall-ey)
-coquette (co-ket)
-haux (hoe) heehee
-Nehru (new-rue)_

 
I've always done:

Follie = Fahlee
Coquette = You're right, it's Co-ket
Haux = Right again! Hoe!
Nehru = I'm not sure of the correct pronounciation, but I say it like it's spelled, Neh-rew. Neh like the beginning of the word nettle. Nehhh! Edit: It's Nair-Rew.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_I just say hoax when it comes to pronouncing haux, i dont like to flat out say " may i have hoe?, , lol. heres some ive heard or overheard over the years



parfait amour- par-fate aim-her

sumptuous olive- sump two-us olive

blanc type- blank type

tete-a-tint- tit a tint (LOL)

rule - roo lay (LOL)

dubonnet- Doo Bonnet

morange- more orange

creme d' nude- cremied nude

shitaki- shit a key_

 
Parfait Amour = Parfay Ahmoor
Sumptuous Olive = Sum-chew-us Olive
Blanc Type = Blahnk Type
Tete a Tint = Tate a Tint
Rule = I say Rule... idk if that's right. Like Roool. King K. Rool.
Dubonnet = Dewbonnay
Morange = More-ahnge
Creme d' Nude = Crehm de nude
Shitaki = Shit ahkee

I also love when people ask for Pahlewlf eyeshadow. It's Phloof! which is pronounced Floof!


----------



## ticki (Nov 17, 2008)

shitaki = she tah kee

more of an e sound on the i.  your classic japanese pronunciation.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It is Little 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For those asking about the pronunciation of Plumage, here it is (American): plumage definition - Dictionary - MSN Encarta_

 
this is a cool link because it has the sound on this site.  I heard the guy pronounce it.  You learn something new everyday.  I never really saw the word before MAC and I still don't own the color so I never had to say it aloud. Thanks to you all when I go purchase it, I know what not to say.


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_agreed on all of the above.  well ploomed, plu-mahj (emphasis on the end), broo-lay and lah-may.



foe-lee
*coe-ket*
hoe
nay-roo

my coworker told me this from when she worked out in cali.  phloof! was pee-loof and satin taupe was satan's toupee!_

 
I'm pretty sure it's coh-ket not coe as in toe...from the french coquette


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 18, 2008)

Sometimes when I can't pronounce an eyeshadow,I just point to the one I want.Hahah.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats exactly what I do. I look for it, and tell them thats the one I want, and then the artist pronounces it. And all is well


----------



## aziajs (Nov 19, 2008)

What about Ola Viola?  The MAC artist who applied it on me pronounced it *Owe-La Vee-O-La*.  
I thought it was *Ah-La Vwa-La*.

I went in one day to ask for it (before it was d/c) and pronounced it both ways and the artist had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_What about Ola Viola?  The MAC artist who applied it on me pronounced it *Owe-La Vee-O-La*.  
I thought it was *Ah-La Vwa-La*.

I went in one day to ask for it (before it was d/c) and pronounced it both ways and the artist had no idea what I was talking about._

 

The MAC artist pronounced it correctly. Ola is Portuguese for hello.
*"Vwa-La"* would be spelled Voila. I think you just got the O and I mixed up. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

I have heard plumage said "ploo maj"..and I've heard haux said "haw"...isn't the x silent in French? LOL


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_I just say hoax when it comes to pronouncing haux, i dont like to flat out say " may i have hoe?, , lol. heres some ive heard or overheard over the years

parfait amour- par-fate aim-her
sumptuous olive- sump two-us olive
blanc type- blank type
tete-a-tint- tit a tint (LOL)
rule - roo lay (LOL)
dubonnet- Doo Bonnet
morange- more orange
creme d' nude- cremied nude
shitaki- shit a key_

 
Owww..shit a key...hilfreakinalarious!!


----------



## .k. (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I've been saying man-ish all this friggin' time..._

 
me too me too! :/


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I looked up Manish, and supposedly it is pronounced "muh-neesh"

Weird! I was saying "man-ish" as well. I feel like a dumbass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we already said that, silly. page one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(so don't feel bad)


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I've always done:



I also love when people ask for Pahlewlf eyeshadow. It's Phloof! which is pronounced Floof!_

 
I'm one of those people! but lol, now that I look at the word, "Pahlewlf" doesn't even make sense!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

I love watching girls on youtube try to say the names sometimes your just like  WTF just came out of your mouth?


----------



## ilorietta (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_The MAC artist pronounced it correctly. Ola is Portuguese for hello.
*"Vwa-La"* would be spelled Voila. I think you just got the O and I mixed up. I hope this makes sense._

 

yes, Vee-O-La is correct, Viola is italian for purple..


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I love watching girls on youtube try to say the names sometimes your just like  WTF just came out of your mouth?_

 
I am with you.  Sometimes when I hear people I think, where did they learn grammar and pronunciation?  There are some MAC names that are difficult, especially when they aren't English words but there are others that are so obvious I don't understand what the hell people are talking about.


----------



## jardinaires (Nov 20, 2008)

i was watching one girl who said creme de violet as cream dee vwa-la. 

or something along those lines.

creme de violet, along with creme d'nude, don't strike me as that hard to say. then again, jardin aires is one of my favorite products and i don't think that name is hard to say either, but i've heard some interesting pronunciations of that. haha. jurdine arse. jardeen aries. jardin rays.


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_yes, Vee-O-La is correct, Viola is italian for purple.._

 
But OLA viola? Ola is not Italian?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_But OLA viola? Ola is not Italian?_

 
no, but it rhymes!


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no, but it rhymes!_

 
Good point


----------



## aziajs (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_...then again, jardin aires is one of my favorite products and i don't think that name is hard to say either, but i've heard some interesting pronunciations of that. haha. jurdine arse. jardeen aries. jardin rays._

 
Was this already covered?  How do you say it?  I have heard Jar-din Airs and I have heard Har-din Airs....or maybe it was Ar-din Airs.  Anyway, what is it?


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 21, 2008)

I say Jar-din Air-ees, but I know in french Jardin is more like Jahr-dan but who cares lol

One of my faves is Crushed Bougainvillea. Who can pronounce that? Probably why it turned into crushed boob.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not quite a mispronunciation, but when I bought Lovelorn lipstick, the MUA referred to it as "Loveporn" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked that name wayyy better...


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Not quite a mispronunciation, but when I bought Lovelorn lipstick, the MUA referred to it as "Loveporn" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked that name wayyy better..._

 








<giggle snarf>


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 22, 2008)

A few years ago, I heard someone saying to me that the eyeshadow was 'Em Ey See cosmetics'. I thought it was some new cosmetic company, then I realized it was MAC.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I say Jar-din Air-ees, but I know in french Jardin is more like Jahr-dan but who cares lol

One of my faves is Crushed Bougainvillea. Who can pronounce that? Probably why it turned into crushed boob._

 
Merriam-Webster Bougainvillea Pronunciation Version 1  "Boo-Gan-Vill-ya"

Merriam-Webster Bougainvillea Pronunciation Version 2  "Bow-Gan-Vee-Ya"


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd love it if MAC came up with some actually crazy names to pronounce:

"hey, can i get_ KRIZINGLESNAP_ lipglass?"
"Do you guys still have _PEEFYSHOOZ_ eyeshadow or is it discontinued?"


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'd love it if MAC came up with some actually crazy names to pronounce:

"hey, can i get KRIZINGLESNAP lipglass?"
"Do you guys still have PEEFYSHOOZ eyeshadow or is it discontinued?"_

 





that'd be awesome!


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 23, 2008)

o.m.g! I Have said so many product names wrong (only at home), but thank god i found this thread before i completely embarrassed myself at m.a.c.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Ask them how to pronounce "Brule."_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I agree with this pronunciation; it is spelled as if it were French. "plum-ij" is English.

Brule would be pronounced as "broo lay" and Lame as "lah may" Both French also. But the diacritical mark got left out, by either MAC or most of the people typing the word: brulé(e) or lamé(e) would be the appropriate spelling, depending upon gender. Without the accent, the words would be pronounced as "brool" and "lahm" in French, as "e" at the end of a word following a consonant would normally be silent._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_it's ploo-mij. just like soft ochre paint pot is not soft oke-ra, it's oke-er. and in my opinion, brule eyeshadow is not broo-lay, but brool. because there is no accent over the e, nor are there two e's. in my opinion, folie is not folly, but foe-lee, like the french word for madness. fig 1 is not said as figure one, but literally fig one, seeing as the color is purple like the coloring of a fig.

the only shadow i have no freaking idea about is haux. hawks? i guess?_

 
if you look carefully, the flying comma (whatever that little mark is lol) on brule is there on the pot, just not the pan.  so it is pronounced broo-lay.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think I may go in and ask for Viva Glam I I I just for shits and giggles._

 
DO IT!  And then report back, of course.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think anyone should feel embarrassed for pronouncing the name of an eyeshadow incorrectly.  It is just an eyeshadow after all, not the name of the president of the company you work for etc.  And any sales associate at MAC or anywhere else should just smile, say "do you mean...? and get the product.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_if you look carefully, the flying comma (whatever that little mark is lol) on brule is there on the pot, just not the pan. so it is pronounced broo-lay._

 

It's the accent _aigu _in French.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It's the accent aigu in French._

 
but flying comma sounds so much cuter!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I say Jar-din Air-ees, but I know in french Jardin is more like Jahr-dan but who cares lol

One of my faves is Crushed Bougainvillea. Who can pronounce that? Probably why it turned into crushed boob._

 

I went to spain where they had these plants everywhere, I was told it was pronounced

crushed bore gon villy ay


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, I loved reading this thread! My francophone side actually gets offended when ppl mispronounce french names (MAC or non MAC)


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 6, 2008)

My Grandma has Bougainvillea plants and she pronounces it BO-GUHN-VILL-YA


----------



## narcissa (Dec 8, 2008)

One of my co-workers always says "Assumptive Olive" and "Toupee" for Sumptuous Olive and Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 FAIL.

However, I'm confused with Brun and always pronounce it "Broon".


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I always thought that the letter H was silent in French.  I went to a online French dictionary that pronounces words for you and Haux was pronounced like "O".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have heard about Satan's Toupe!  Whoever called it that will go down in history...lol!  We had a conversation about this very subject at Update. Some other's I've heard are:

Velvetella-"Velveeta"
VGVI-"Viva Glam Vee"
VGV-"Viva Glam Vie"
Pinkarat-Pink a Rat, Pink Rat
Phloof-"Poof!"  It was close but still made me smile
Media-"Mah-deeya"  (like the character in a movie)_

 
Lol...some others I have heard...

"Pink Booty"...Pink Poodle
"Luxie Lucy"...Lychee Luxe
"Fetus"...Fetish
"Operator"..."O"
"Ell-lee"...Elle 

Pink Booty goes down in history as the best i've ever heard to date...


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitterkitten* 

 
_Lol...some others I have heard...

"Pink Booty"...Pink Poodle
"Luxie Lucy"...Lychee Luxe
"Fetus"...Fetish
"Operator"..."O"
"Ell-lee"...Elle 

Pink Booty goes down in history as the best i've ever heard to date...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"Fetus" lipstick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know what else to say.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *narcissa* 

 
_One of my co-workers always says "Assumptive Olive" and "Toupee" for Sumptuous Olive and Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FAIL._

 
This has given me the best laugh of the night.

For real, how can people get some of these wrong?  The U.S. educational system is always dogged and I never believed the hype because I got a good education.  However, when I listen to the shit people say sometimes I fully understand. I mean....come on.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 21, 2009)

_*I can't get over Pink Booty instead of Pink Poodle.  Was it a 5 year old that said this?  Cause otherwise, I'd just want to smack my head on the wall a few times.  Who wouldn't know what a poodle is??*_


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol, maybe they confused it with a strip club's name.


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_I just say hoax when it comes to pronouncing haux, i dont like to flat out say " may i have hoe?, , lol. heres some ive heard or overheard over the years

parfait amour- par-fate aim-her
sumptuous olive- sump two-us olive
blanc type- blank type
tete-a-tint- tit a tint (LOL)
rule - roo lay (LOL)
dubonnet- Doo Bonnet
morange- more orange
creme d' nude- cremied nude
*shitaki- shit a key*_


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

totally off topic, but I remember my friend went to fill out an application for A/X, and the manage gave her an on-the-spot interview. The manager asked why does she want to work for Armani Exchange and she replies, and I quote
  "Armani Exchange? I thought the store was called 'axe' ". 
 Needless to say, she didn't get the job, but I was laughing like crazy when I heard her say that


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

^ axe!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 8, 2009)

lol I know, but it's just tooo funny, i still make fun of her to this day


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread made me laugh until my tummy hurt.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 21, 2009)

Funny thread but still, I don't see why should anyone feel embarrassed about wrong pronunciation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially today when most brands use foreign words for the product names - French mostly. 

It's nice if you know how to pronounce everything, but if it's not something that you work with and should know - I really don't see any shame in not knowing those stuff.


----------

